# Ladders?



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Anybody know the service life of a ladder? ..


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MANY years. All depends on the abuse.

I have aluminum extension ones that are 30 years old, and although they are not used often now, they have no sign of metal fatigue. They are stored outside under a shed type roof. 

My 8-16 was used for about fifteen years as the only access to my loft woodworking shop. It was left leaning against the "barn" all year long. I shows NO ill effect from it. 

I would advise NOT running over them with a snow mobile. :thumbup: (no, NOT me, a past member of PT)

My interior wooden 4ft step was about 20 years old when it was replaced with a fiberglass one. It was still safe, just getting loose and wobbly. And although I am also getting loose and wobbly, it was never in synch with the ladder, so I thought it best if one of us was steady.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I depends on how many times they are dropped  then how many years they serve out there life as a dedicated roof ladder.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I need to get a new 24' extension ladder because the locking mechanism broke...It had metal fatigue from bending it back so many times and it finally snapped...BTW even junk aluminum ladders will get you Ca$h from the local scrap metal yard.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I say indefinitely if taken proper care of. But personally, I'm starting to replace my ladders at about 20 + years. The locking mechanism seems to be the week link.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I have seen replacement parts but as usual cost and availability is always an issue.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

My ladders are around 12 years old and a couple I inherited from my father inlaw that around 20. Still going strong.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I assume you all realize that you can purchase parts for your ladders. 

flippers, locks, feet.

Werner Parts

Louisville Parts


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I assume you all realize that you can purchase parts for your ladders.
> 
> flippers, locks, feet.
> 
> ...


I buy replacement pads for my ladder levelers every few years.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> I assume you all realize that you can purchase parts for your ladders.
> 
> flippers, locks, feet.
> 
> ...


I know. But for _me_, on a 20 year old ladder, I'm just going to replace it.


----------



## Retired From Paint (Jun 12, 2011)

Replace when they double in weight because there is so much paint on them :yes: makes workers happy.
That is if you care.

Best reguards


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks fellas..The reason I ask is I have some that are approaching the 20 year mark I feel they are safe I do wonder sometimes about the locking mechanism failing. Thanks for the link for replacement parts!


----------

